# LAS VEGAS - City of Entertainment



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

Las Vegas Strip























































Wynn Casino










MGM Grand Hotel&Casino



















The Mirage 



















Venetian Resort



















Caesars Palace



















Hotel Bellagio



















Mandalay Bay



















Luxor 











New York New York Hotel




























Flamingo










Paris Las Vegas










Aladdin Hotel










Riviera










Monte Carlo



















Freemont Street




























Golden Nugget










Project City Center


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Shameless and beautiful.


----------



## padinghton (Oct 16, 2008)

oh my dreams to go there ;-) I wish to go there one day. I collect my money for a while and...Las Vegas, please wait for me;-)

BTW nice photos


----------

